# Tassels



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is a very cool look! I am hopelessly wedded to long, fluffy poodle ears, but if I can ever part with Chagall's, tassels would be the way I'd go for sure. Arthur looks terrific!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

That really is a cool look! I've been worried about what to do for Jazz's ears at her next grooming. She's had an ear infection. The first med and cleaner made her ears all sticky, but they didn't clear up the problem, so the vet put some kind of wax preparation in both ears. The advantage is that there's nothing to do at home, but now her ears are sticky _and_ waxy. Even a bath plus combing them every day hasn't helped. Maybe that's what I'll have the groomer do next week.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like tassels may the best choice for her. They may even permit greater air flow and help her ear infection clear up faster.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I so like!!!
Have no idea how to do. Any tips???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

I did it in phases. The most common mistake I make is in clipping too high at the top of the ear, cutting into the top knot. It seems like no sooner do I have it grown out then I repeat that mistake. From the face forward edge of his ear, I started with a #10 and clip to the other edge of the ear. Better to leave more when you are initially setting it than to take too much off. (I do not claim to be a skilled groomer, just adventurous. I'm sure those that know what they are doing are just wincing right now :alberteinstein Currently Arthur's tassels start about 1-1/2 - 2 inches from the bottom of his ear leather. So if I were to be setting them again, I'd shave his ear down to about 3" from the bottom of the leather. Then I angle it in from about a 30 degree angle at either side, to the high point in the center - so that the tassels have peaks in the center of his ear leather. I also shave much of the back of his ears. Then I scissor the length of the overall tassel, as well as "stack" it so that it looks nice and poofy, ie, don't just cut the bottom length, but cut the length all the way up the tassel. Now that his tassels are set in, I just refresh them with the #15, the #30 is a little too close for his comfort.

Gosh, my first how to description. Hope that makes some sort of sense:adore:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Arthur looks like a very handsome guy. I have never seen that look before but I like it!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the description. In the end I checked out. Have never cut Harry's ears before. I do like them long so worry I will make a mess if things. Plus he has a serious infection in the ear and feet at the moment dare not stress him more than I have too with new clipping. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's a very interesting look... I haven't seen it in any books I've got... Might try it with Storm one day...


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe it is known as a Bedlington Terrier tassel. I have a few grooming books dating back to the 40s on forward for poodles, and the tasseled look was very popular. I'm thinking that the Shirlee Kalstone book - one of the first editions - also had tasseled poodles, but I'm not sure of that, it's downstairs right now. I do think it would be ideal alternative to a German shaved ear if your dog regularly fought infections. I probably made it sound more complicated to do then it actually is, I sometimes tend to drown in the details...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Tasseled ears*

Here is my standard poodle in a Bedlington Terrier trim. You can see the tassel ear style. I love it. Best of both worlds of having shaved ears and a fringe. For the Bedlington ear, the top of the tassel is shaved in an inverted V shape. It will be the same on inside ear flap. For the length of the fringe, take the ends of the ears and pull them forward towards the nose. The fringe should not pass the length of the nose. Trim accordingly.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous! Thanks for the tip for the V on the underside of the ear, as well as the length of the tassels. They've just recently started hitting the water when he drinks Is Leroy still in this style, or is he now in a German style?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Lene said:


> I think it's a very interesting look... I haven't seen it in any books I've got... Might try it with Storm one day...


I've only just today looked through _Notes from the Grooming Table_, and the tassels are described there for poodles...


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

tokipoke said:


> Here is my standard poodle in a Bedlington Terrier trim. You can see the tassel ear style. I love it. Best of both worlds of having shaved ears and a fringe. For the Bedlington ear, the top of the tassel is shaved in an inverted V shape. It will be the same on inside ear flap. For the length of the fringe, take the ends of the ears and pull them forward towards the nose. The fringe should not pass the length of the nose. Trim accordingly.


WOW! That clip is soooo well done... Unbelievable.. He looks nothing like a poodle... lol


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He was in a German at one point. He is not in the Bedlington anymore, I cut around his eyes so he could see. He still has tassels but I shaved off the inverted V part of the ear, so he only has the tassel on the end. It makes it less poofy. I really want to shave the tassel off but saving it for a creative groom.

He is in between a weird teddy head because I am growing a goatee to put him into another terrier style. 

First pic is after I trimmed around his eyes, second pic his how he looks now, third pic is what his tassel looks like right now


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

when I put pickles in the bedlington, that's what he'll have  nice, easy maintenance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz was groomed yesterday. I did have the groomer remove her bracelets, so I won't have to fight the burrs every day, and I asked her to tassel Jazz's ears. Leslie didn't take as much off the upper part of the ears as I wanted, so the tassels aren't as apparent. I may take her back today or tomorrow to get that tweaked, but even as it is, I like the look. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sometimes tassels on poodles are done like cocker ears. Just specify you want Bedlington Terrier tassels.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Sometimes tassels on poodles are done like cocker ears. Just specify you want Bedlington Terrier tassels.


Better yet, I would bring a picture, just so there aren't any misunderstandings or questions. Some groomers can be iffy or old fashioned when it comes to the different styles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ellyisme said:


> Better yet, I would bring a picture, just so there aren't any misunderstandings or questions. Some groomers can be iffy or old fashioned when it comes to the different styles.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And you can always take more hair off, you can't put it back on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Picture?


----------

